# Fish 'n Gig; The Ultimate Adventure for this Couple; Rockport/POC;10/26/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This husband and wife team had the ultimate adventure. Last night the gigged flounder in Rockport with Rick Hammond of Night Stalker Guide Service. The Report was great, after sticking 4-5 nice flounder they started to become selective and put a handful of good size flounder in the boat. Getting off the water and back to their hotel, they had enough time to relax and catch a exciting Astros game.

This morning we met up in POC for a day of big pulls at the jetties. I was warned that after a few fish of this size it was going to be break time, but who can resist the chance at fighting one of the big reds or drum. After several hours of good non stop action we decided to head to the ramp so they could get on the road home. The husband is a fire fighter in San Antonio, and I would like to thank him for his service. I hope to see this couple again soon. They were a blast to hang around!

Flounder season is fixing to close in November, but it will re-open December 1st. There will be some big flounder gigged during this winters run. Contact us today to set up your fish 'n gig package, it's an adventure you won't wanna miss!


----------

